# Solved: Turntable won't turn



## axkman

I have recently purchased an Akai ATT10U USB turntable. After I set it up and turned on the power, all the appropriate lights came on - but the turntable would not turn. I pressed both the stop/start buttons (one for each direction) but nothing happened. This is basically a simple piece of machinery - power into an electric motor that turns a belt to a spindle. I can only think that I've either got a dud motor or the belt is not connected - either of those options means going back to the shop. But if anyone has any other ideas, I'd be most grateful to hear them.

Many thanks


----------



## cwwozniak

Since you did not mention it, I have to ask. Did you actually try to play a record? Not sure about your model of turntable but some turntables will not start to spin until the tone arm is is over the turntable.


----------



## paisanol69

also, did you remove the 2 ribbon tapes from beneath/on the underside of the turntable, and have you installed the drive belt over the motor capstan ? These steps are required BEFORE you try to use this turntable. Check your owners manual that came with the turntable. If you dont have one, let me know, I will send a link for one.


----------



## axkman

Thanks for the responses, guys.

Yes, Chuck, I did try to play a record by moving the tone arm across the record, but this had no effect.

Paisano, I have an owner's manual, but it is only 4 pages, and makes no reference to removing ribbon tapes, or installing the drive belt. From what I can remember (I'm at work at the moment and not close to the turntable), the drive motor and belt are in a sealed compartment that is not accessible. BUT - I shall have a much closer look when I get home. In the meantime, if you would please be kind enough to send me a link to a user manual, I shall be most grateful. Many thanks


----------



## JohnWill

User Manual Page


----------



## paisanol69

attached below, 2 screen shots of your turntable model instructions. You can see the full instruction set at the link that John provided above this post.

(Thanks, BTW, JW, I was in a hurry, as my wife wanted the computer,and wasnt sure if the op had the book needed )

I hope the 2 photos come out clearly, but I think your turntable must have been packaged at the factory, without the drive belt engaged on the drive pully, to prevent stretching, and/or shipping damage. The second photo describes the procedure illustrated in the first photo diagram.

I hope this solves your problem, good luck!!!:up:


----------



## axkman

Thank you very much, paisanol69 and John Will, you have helped me to solve my "problem". The highly abbreviated instruction sheet (4 pages) supplied with the turntable made no reference to having to engage the belt drive with the drive pulley. When I located the belt and slipped it over the pulley - problem solved. So, once again, very many thanks to you both. (I have a small problem now with the input volume into the PC through the USB link, but that needs some more expeimentation - and, in any case, I think it's a software issue for another forum)


----------



## paisanol69

you're very welcome. I hope you get the software problem worked out soon, and have a great time re-recording all of your LP's to cd format. Take a trip down memory lane...( I did) LOL.


----------



## JohnWill

Glad it all worked out.


----------

